# New culinary program in Las Vegas



## kem (Jun 12, 2002)

The Art Institute of Las Vegas has a new culinary program
that starts 8 July 2002. I have been accepted and will let
everyone know what I think of the program.

Wish me luck,
Kem Roy Neal:chef:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Good luck and Welcome to Cheftalk, Kem! :bounce:


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Wlcome 2 Chef Talk! I am also in Vegas. So if you wanna chat just lemme know. I am in the program at CCSN. Let's compare our programs. Again, welcome and e-mail me whenever you like!!


:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

So Kem, after meeting you by chance today tell me what you think of the program. You did say you like Chef Hoffmeister. And BTW good luck on your veggie test tomorrow!


----------

